# Onaping Falls Archery Club - March Madness Indoor 3D shoot



## Grey Eagle

Just wanted to put up a few words about the tournament that was held yesterday, in Sudbury, by OFAC.  The club hosted an indoor 3D tournament at a school gymnasium. I can't recall the exact attendance numbers, but there had to be well over 50 people there..... possibly more :noidea:

The shoot went off with out a hitch, and was extremely enjoyable to participate in. I personally had a great time at the event, and judging by the smiles and laughter heard on the line, I think most others did as well  

The club did a great job of hosting the event, the range was fun to shoot, and safe. 20 3D targets were placed out, with various backdrops around. 6 of the targets were moving targets  including a bionic Elk that sprinted across the width of the gym floor   The course was shot twice over the day. The club also fed us a fine pasta lunch :darkbeer: And, there were at least two local T.V. crews there to capture the story :thumb: 

I didn't get to stick around for the awards and prizes, as I opted to get on the road for the long drive home instead, but I understand that there were a ton of prizes to be given out. 

So, to Big Al, and the remainder of the OFAC club..... thank you for a very enjoyable day :becky: I'll be back. And thank you to Grant for driving me up and back, and being great company 

Cheers


----------



## Weim

*Grey Eagle*

Thanks for the attending and for the review. THis was our four year holding the event and this years attendance was 70. We seemed to have tweeked and played with things over the last 3 yrs and it looks like we worked most of the kinks out, finally. It takes alot of help to get something like this to work as well as it did and we are fortunate that we have those people who step up year after year. Some of these people aren't archers, they are the wives and friends and kids of some of our members. To them we thanks and also to people like you GE who make the not so close drive to take part in our event. Hope to see you again next year and we would also love to see some of the other people on this site come up and join us for the day.


----------



## Bowmen1

*Good day of shooting*

Yes it was a good day of shooting and fun with alot of smilling faces to see.Hats off to you all for putting on a great event I'm sure everyone enjoyed themselfs. I know I did Greg, even with the tv lady.:wink:
again congrats.


----------



## Summerfeldt

Grey Eagle said:


> Just wanted to put up a few words about the tournament that was held yesterday, in Sudbury, by OFAC.  The club hosted an indoor 3D tournament at a school gymnasium. I can't recall the exact attendance numbers, but there had to be well over 50 people there..... possibly more :noidea:
> 
> The shoot went off with out a hitch, and was extremely enjoyable to participate in. I personally had a great time at the event, and judging by the smiles and laughter heard on the line, I think most others did as well
> 
> The club did a great job of hosting the event, the range was fun to shoot, and safe. 20 3D targets were placed out, with various backdrops around. 6 of the targets were moving targets  including a bionic Elk that sprinted across the width of the gym floor   The course was shot twice over the day. The club also fed us a fine pasta lunch :darkbeer: And, there were at least two local T.V. crews there to capture the story :thumb:
> 
> I didn't get to stick around for the awards and prizes, as I opted to get on the road for the long drive home instead, but I understand that there were a ton of prizes to be given out.
> 
> So, to Big Al, and the remainder of the OFAC club..... thank you for a very enjoyable day :becky: I'll be back. And thank you to Grant for driving me up and back, and being great company
> 
> Cheers


No problem there Dennis any time. It was for sure a good ride up and back.:secret:

As always this club did an awesome job.:RockOn: They have had this shoot for 4 years now and this is my 3rd time going missed last year and have always had a great time there.
They have alot of prizes for everyone who attends and some even more great prizes if you happen to win your class.

The 6 moving targets were very well thought out but I think the JUMPING DEER was the best, First round I shot a 5 and GE shot a 11 second round I shot 11 and GE shot the 5 and aparently from the guy looking after the target said they were the only 11"s shot on that target all day.:wink: Must be the bows.:darkbeer:

Hats off the the OFAC for a great job and really enjoyed seeing everyone again.

Will see you in May at thier outdoor shoot.

Grant

ps. Dwayne how did you make out I know you had me by 2 after the first round. It was a nice and close between you, Andy and me.:thumbs_up


----------



## H.M. Murdock

*I don't want to to start anything*

What rules did they shoot under

1. The new OAA 3D rules
2. The old OAA 3D rules
3. Rules of their own


----------



## Weim

Bowmen1 said:


> Yes it was a good day of shooting and fun with alot of smilling faces to see.Hats off to you all for putting on a great event I'm sure everyone enjoyed themselfs. I know I did Greg, even with the tv lady.:wink:
> again congrats.


Yes the TV lady did seem to be the highlight of the day for some people eh Dwayne.........See you in May.

Grant, Dwayne finished up first, Andy second and you third. He and Andy shot somewhere in the 190's om the second round.


----------



## Grey Eagle

H.M. Murdock said:


> What rules did they shoot under
> 
> 1. The new OAA 3D rules
> 2. The old OAA 3D rules
> 3. Rules of their own


The OAA rules only apply to OAA events. Clubs are free to choose how they run their events at will. 

For this event, the club ran what I would call a modified class system. No one complained.

Several folks were seen shooting pins with long stabilizers......... I talked to a few, and no one seemed too put out by the new regs. All seemed to be willing to take the changes in stride.

I would suggest that the atmosphere that was present at this shoot, will carry through the remainder of the province for the year. I'd be surprised if it didn't.

OFAC did a great job of running this fun shoot. GREAT JOB!! I wouldn't want to diminish their efforts by carrying some silly internet discussion about classes. Afterall, we all just want to shoot our bows............. don't we?

I commented to Grant that one of the most enjoyable aspects of shooting this tournament was the fact that no-one wandered into contention about the new rules and regs. Everyone was just there to have fun :thumb:


----------



## Hutnicks

Sometimes if you ask very nicely the TV stations will cut you a DVD of their coverage


----------



## Grey Eagle

Hutnicks said:


> Sometimes if you ask very nicely the TV stations will cut you a DVD of their coverage


Seeing as how they interviewed me........... the club might not want that DVD


----------



## Hutnicks

Grey Eagle said:


> Seeing as how they interviewed me........... the club might not want that DVD



Hey man, this is archery, remember? Any press is good press.

Besides you have to send a copy to JD while he's on the road


----------



## lastcall21

i had a great time there as usual (my third time) and i finally won...seeing how they don't have a freestyle class, i ended up in the open class (2nd place - grey eagle beat me...) and being the only female, i finally won that sweet fleece jacket.


----------



## Grey Eagle

Hutnicks said:


> Hey man, this is archery, remember? Any press is good press.
> 
> Besides you have to send a copy to JD while he's on the road


Agreed, press is good press :thumb: which is why i did my level best to promote :becky:


As for JD................... "this ain't Kansas anymore Toto"


----------



## H.M. Murdock

Grey Eagle said:


> Seeing as how they interviewed me........... the club might not want that DVD


Man they must have been hard up for people to give interviews:wink:


----------



## Grey Eagle

H.M. Murdock said:


> Man they must have been hard up for people to give interviews:wink:[/QUOTE
> 
> Some might say it was because of my magnetic good looks...............
> 
> ............ my wife would tell you it was dog luck
> 
> No one would argue it was because of my shooting ability.......


----------



## Hutnicks

Grey Eagle said:


> H.M. Murdock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man they must have been hard up for people to give interviews:wink:[/QUOTE
> 
> Some might say it was because of my magnetic good looks...............
> 
> ............ my wife would tell you it was dog luck
> 
> No one would argue it was because of my shooting ability.......
> 
> 
> 
> Geez I always thought magnetic was a Hoyt Should see if you can get clearance to post a clip. Interesting to see an indoor 3D.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grey Eagle

Hutnicks said:


> Grey Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez I always thought magnetic was a Hoyt Should see if you can get clearance to post a clip. Interesting to see an indoor 3D.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad Idea Hut. There was certainly enough film spent.
> 
> The club did an awesome job of hosting, and they deserve all the attention they receive
Click to expand...


----------



## pintojk

*looks like all had a good time .....*

sorry, I had to miss it (put some time in at The Toronto Sportsmans Show)hopefully next year I'll be able to make the trek 

Glad to see no one was balkin' at the new regs and everyones back to shootin again


----------



## Summerfeldt

Congrats to Dwayne and Andy it is always good shooting with you guy,s always a close race.:darkbeer::darkbeer:

They must be doing something right they had 70 shooters.

GE did a great job with the interview. Lynn from MCTV interviewed alot of people but there was only a few that were on the news that night. 

Lastcall they are very nice jackets I got one 2 years ago.

Grant


----------



## Grey Eagle

Summerfeldt said:


> Congrats to Dwayne and Andy it is always good shooting with you guy,s always a close race.:darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> They must be doing something right they had 70 shooters.
> 
> GE did a great job with the interview. Lynn from MCTV interviewed alot of people but there was only a few that were on the news that night.
> 
> Lastcall they are very nice jackets I got one 2 years ago.
> 
> Grant


Hey Grant,

Don't care if my film clip made the news.............. it is always fun to promote the sport 

How did I finish on the day? I see Sheila was on my heals


----------



## dcraw

I also agree a very well run shoot this year. It was my third time there and we really enjoyed it. It was nice to see alot of the people that we usually only see during the summer at the 3D shoots. It was also nice to see the press spend that amount of time and talk to a number of people while there. My daughter really enjoyed it since she made it on the news that night. 

Congratulations again to the O.F.A.C for a good shoot.

Dennis you came in first in the open.

Dwayne, it ws nice to see your moose story on the news but it was better being there.

Don


----------



## cheaplaughs

*3d*

great shooting Dennis it must feel good to hit foam.paper punching is starting to get a little boring.what was your score.you seem to have gotten a head start on us not shooting indoors.


----------



## JDoupe

*Thoughts...*

Just thought I'd chime in here and say thanks to everyone who put on theis shoot.

This was my first ever 3D shoot ever. I had an absolute blast! It was fun to watch the really good shooters shoot and great to be a part of the fun. I met a ton of new people and saw some faces I had seen around the shop when I've been buying arrows.

Thanks to Pat Barber, Flo and Roch for letting me shoot with them. (I will get the hang of of waiting until the whistle is blown before knocking an arrow!)

I can't wait for my next shoot. See you all there.

JDoupe

Here is a clip of the Running Elk!

http://s154.photobucket.com/albums/s255/JDoupe/?action=view&current=IMGP0900.flv


----------



## lastcall21

Grey Eagle said:


> Hey Grant,
> 
> Don't care if my film clip made the news.............. it is always fun to promote the sport
> 
> How did I finish on the day? I see Sheila was on my heals


Open class
1st Dennis 375
2nd Sheila 343
3rd Lenn 314

A comfortable 2nd place for me!!!


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

*Thank you all.*

I,d like to thank everyone who came to the shoot, this was the best turnout to date, and we hope this continues to increase.
And from what I read in this post, Im glad the see you all enjoyed it.
As usuall Big Al did all the leggwork to put on this shoot, and I extend a special THANKS to him, without him we would not have this shoot.
The top score of the day whent to Dwayne I believe with a 378. Maybe Dwayne can clarify this.
For the ones who want to know which rules we used, it was the new ones, the classes may have been modified somewhat due to not having enough shooters in certain classes.
By the way I was the one who designed the jumping deer and managed it at the shoot, and I was very pleased to see that everyone enjoyed it.
As for Grant and Denis congrats on hitting the 11. ( I was the only other one who did after I finished it.)
Hopefully we see you all again next year, and bring more of your friends and family so more can enjoy it.
And don't forget the outdoor May 3rd shoot at Big Al's place off Gordon Lake road, hope to see you all there.

Roger


----------



## Viper04

I went last year and enjoyed it but had to miss this year. Glad it went well.


----------



## JDoupe

Any chance we could have the scores posted? I would like to see how I did in my class.

JDoupe


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

JDoupe said:


> Any chance we could have the scores posted? I would like to see how I did in my class.
> 
> JDoupe




Im not the one who has them, but I will talk with Big Al latter this week and see if he has them.

IBQUIKER


----------



## Grey Eagle

cheaplaughs said:


> great shooting Dennis it must feel good to hit foam.paper punching is starting to get a little boring.what was your score.you seem to have gotten a head start on us not shooting indoors.


Ya, it was a fun shoot  And, the shoot was not totally void of indoor shooting tendencies :embara: I managed to get a smiley score for shooting the wrong target at one point  It's not like it didn't have a big ole number on the top of it....... and a corresponding number and target description on the shooting position on the floor at the shooting line. :noidea:

I think the club should approach the OAA to turn this shoot into a Provincial Championship........... might need a bigger venue though


----------



## cheaplaughs

*indoors*

it must be the lack of fresh air that makes us lose our senses indoors.


----------



## rsteep

But you did make a nice shot on that target, I know it was the one I was shooting at.


----------



## ontario moose

*anybody know?*

Hey folks.. anybody know Dwayn Devee's Handle.. if I read correctly he was at your shoot.. you talked about a Dwayn..

Gilles


----------



## Grey Eagle

rsteep said:


> But you did make a nice shot on that target, I know it was the one I was shooting at.


lol....... yes, it was one of my best executed shots all day........ 



ontario moose said:


> Hey folks.. anybody know Dwayn Devee's Handle.. if I read correctly he was at your shoot.. you talked about a Dwayn..
> 
> Gilles


Bowmen1, he has already replied on this thread.


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

*Scores*

I just came back from shooting with Andy this evening and I have a correction to make about the top score of the shoot, it seems that whent to Dwayne at 375 in Bowhunter Unlimited and Denis at 375 in open. 
I also just got off the phone with big Al and he will be sending me a list of the classes and scores to post here probably on the weekend.

Roger


----------



## Hutnicks

Grey Eagle said:


> lol....... yes, it was one of my best executed shots all day........


You just gotta love those "artistic merit" shots Maybe we need a new class, form and artistic interpretation" 

I can be proud of a perfect shot on the wrong target, a miserable shot on the right one gives me nothing!


----------



## JDoupe

One more pic from the Shooting Line.


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

*Scores*

Guys, were only going to post scores for the ones who want their scores posted. Send an email to Al at [email protected] requesting for your score to be posted and the position you finished in your class.

Thanks
Roger


----------



## #1 big archer

Hi everyone I'm so glad to see that everyone had a great time at the March Madness Indoor 3D Shoot. This makes it even easer for me to line up for next year indoor shoot and come up with more great ideas for the up coming shoots "with the help of some people"...

Again I'd like to Thank all the volunters and the sponsor that donated their time, prizes, gifts and material to make this event a enjoyable and safe competition like *Kelly lake building supplies, Fisher Wavy, Over Head door, Flo for his beautiful hand crafted clocks, Embroider it designs, and whom can forget the English catholic school board for the permission to use the gym *for the last 4 years and hopefully for the next 5 years to come.

If I may I'd like to remind everyone that we will be hosting an outdoor fun shoot on May 3 2008 rain or shine... You can ask anyone that has shot the outdoor shoot it is just as enjoyable as the indoor one. For more details email me at [email protected] 

Thank You again 
sincerely 
Big Al. 
O.F.A.C.- president(chair person)


----------



## #1 big archer

*5th Annual March Madness Indoor 3D Shoot...coming soon*

I'm placing this notice now for all to see. Everything is a *GO *for *the 2009 March Madness Indoor 3D Shoot*. You are all welcome to come and shoot*traditional, compound, or crossbow.* ALL ages welcome, lunch will be provided. (Please note this location is wheelchair accessible). The challenge is all yours to experiencel in the confines of an enclosed building not far from hotels, great dining and shopping!!!

For more information on how to get dates, directions or lodging please email: [email protected]


----------



## #1 big archer

Guess what guys and girls March madness is on for March 20 2009 so get ready. The moving targets are going to be warm up just for you all and I'm getting intouch with the Comfort Inn for special discount price for the out of towners... so stay tunned for mor up dates


----------



## #1 big archer

*March madness is back*

*March 21 of 2009 *Onaping falls archery club is having their 5th annual MARCH MADNESS tournament. Registration will start at 8am until 9:45am. Lunch is included in the entry fee same as last year... It would be nice to see all of you back for this fun tournament. 

This year I'm able to offer to the out of towners a discount price at a hotel that is only five minites away from the location. The only problem is I need to seccure a number of people that will reserve a room from this hotel. if you are planning on attending please contact me at [email protected] so I can make arrengements


----------



## #1 big archer

*2099 March madness up and running*

*5thANNUAL

March Madness
Indoor 3-D Shoot 
Hosted by
Onaping Falls Archery Club
March 21, 2009*

·	Shoot will be held at St. Charles College, 1400 Hawthorne Dr. (off Falconbridge Rd)

·	Open to ALL ages ALL classes (Cross Bow’s included) 

·	Registration 8 am, shoot starts at 9;45 am (rolling start)

·	Entry Fees include lunch:

§	$30.00/adult
§	$25.00/senior
§	$15.00/junior (ages 12 to 16)
§	$5.00/cadet (ages 11 and under) 

·	Shoot at 20 indoor 3-D targets (come see our life-like range) 

·	Vendors will be on site to demo equipment 

·	Spectators Welcome (no entry fee), Lunch available $5.00

·	Looking for Sponsors and Volunteers

For additional information call:

Alain Carriere
705-855-3238
[email protected]


----------



## #1 big archer

*look out it going to be a event to be a part of*

check out what is new for mach madness 2009 thread


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*who knows*

I`ll try to get a group together to take a road trip... who knows...????


----------



## Grey Eagle

I'll have to get a hold of Grant and see if we can make it up there again this year. Last year was a blast, be fun to do it again!:thumbs_up


----------



## #1 big archer

*Be prepared*



Grey Eagle said:


> I'll have to get a hold of Grant and see if we can make it up there again this year. Last year was a blast, be fun to do it again!:thumbs_up


Hi Dennis! I hope you can make it down for the shoot, i would be nice to see you there again! I'd like to inform you of a discount we have on rooms at the Quallity Inn for $89.99 for Friday March 20th. Reservations are under the name Onaping Falls Archery Club. You can call directly to book your room.

Be prepared for another challenging event with great prizes. Hope to see you and your friends there.:thumbs_up
Big Al.


----------



## Summerfeldt

Grey Eagle said:


> I'll have to get a hold of Grant and see if we can make it up there again this year. Last year was a blast, be fun to do it again!:thumbs_up


For sure I just have to get in some practice because I haven't shot 3D since last year at this same shoot.

Grant


----------



## #1 big archer

*be award of things to come*

you would have better get some practice in. I'm always aiming to make things challenging and different this year we will have 6 mecanical 3-D targets with some new 3-D added to the course all within 40 yards indoors...


----------



## ZarkSniper

#1 big archer said:


> you would have better get some practice in. I'm always aiming to make things challenging and different this year we will have 6 mecanical 3-D targets with some new 3-D added to the course all within 40 yards indoors...


Would that be MOVING mechanical targets?


----------



## #1 big archer

ZarkSniper said:


> Would that be MOVING mechanical targets?


YES!! speeds variating from turtle speed to fast walking speed :wink:


----------



## Summerfeldt

ZarkSniper said:


> Would that be MOVING mechanical targets?


Yes these things move. From a spinning turkey all the way to the running Elk(not walking).
This the one of the best shoots in Ontario and is put on by a very good club. 

Grant


----------



## Grey Eagle

ZarkSniper said:


> Would that be MOVING mechanical targets?


Yup, so bring the punchomatic release along :wink:

I've already been doing ballistic calculations in an effort to score better this year on that sprinting Elk

Grant, I'm trying to recruit two others to come up with us....... looks like we'll have a full car/van.

Cheers


----------



## #1 big archer

*just for the out of towners*

Hi everyone!

Many of you know me as the Onaping Falls Archery Club President/Chair Al Carriere. I'm writing to you to inform you that I have negotiated a preferred rate of $89.99 at the Quality Inn located in our downtown core here in Sudbury for Friday, March 20 and 21, 2009. This hotel is equipped with an indoor pool, restaurant, and bar. Not only is it a 10 minute walk from downtown shopping it is only a 10 minute drive to where the competition will be held. 



Everyone has seen the weather, it has been quite a winter season! I wanted travellers from out of town to be safe and not to lose their chance to shoot this event. Rooms are limited and can be reserved by calling the hotel directly. Please reserve your room under the Onaping Falls Archery Club otherwise you will be unable to obtain this fantastic rate. For more information on the Quality Inn please click on the following link:



http://www.qualityinnsudbury.com/sudbury-hotels/





It would be greatly appreciated if you would advise your club members, friends, and family of this opportunity. 



If you require any additional information please don't hesitate to contact me.



Hope to see you there, 



Al Carriere

President/Chair

Onaping Falls Archery Club


----------



## #1 big archer

*Act now to reserve a room*

Last chance!!! 
The Quality Inn will give anyone that reserves ahead off time the prefered rate that was negotiated under the Onaping Falls Archery Club. A rate of $89.99 at the Quality Inn located in our Downtown core here in Sudbury for Friday, March 20 and or Satrurday March 21, 2009. You have one more week left to reserve then this special offer is gone! 


http://www.qualityinnsudbury.com/sudbury-hotels/

"*Normal rate is 120$ a night"*


----------



## #1 big archer

·	Shoot will be held at St. Charles College, 1400 Hawthorne Dr. (off Falconbridge Rd)

·	Open to ALL ages ALL classes (Cross Bow’s included) 

·	Registration 8 am, shoot starts at 9;45 am (rolling start)

·	Entry Fees include lunch:

§	$30.00/adult
§	$25.00/senior
§	$15.00/junior (ages 12 to 16)
§	$5.00/cadet (ages 11 and under) 

·	*Shoot at 2 rounds of 20 indoor 3-D targets (come see our life-like range) *
·	Vendors will be on site to demo equipment 

·	Spectators Welcome (no entry fee), Lunch available $5.00

·	Looking for Sponsors and Volunteers

For additional information call:

Alain Carriere
705-855-3238
[email protected]


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

*Almost here!*

Hope everyone has had some practice :wink:, should be a good time.


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

*Here we go again.*

Well, here we are again, time for another great March Madness shoot. Just what we need to get rid of the winter's cabin fever. Thanks to Big Al, we get to enjoy our first 3d shoot of the year indoors with some of our old friends and some new ones that are taking up this fun sport. I would like to take this opportunity at this time to THANK him for all the hard work and dedication he puts in to make this event happen. I for one appreciate all he's done for this sport.
I hope many of you will be coming back this year and hope to see some new faces come join in the fun and make this event an even bigger success than ever.

Good shooting to all the participants.

Roger


----------



## hoody123

Looking forward to coming up. Now I just have to find a release with a trigger so I can try and hit those moving targets


----------



## hoody123

Ok, I've got a release secured, I just want to confirm address now.

When I google St Charles College, it lists 1940 Hawthorne, but here it's listed as 1400. Not like it's a huge difference, but can anyone confirm which is correct? Thanks!


----------



## cheaplaughs

*3d shoot*

is there a map and directions to this shoot


----------



## JDoupe

Just before the Big Blue Building on the Right. Must be a Jewlery Shop of some type with a name like Solid Gold?

Anyways, hope to put a face with the Cartoon! See you there!


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

*Directions.*

Here's how to get there.

Turn right, turn left, turn left again, Back-up, go ahead, turn right again.....just kidding!

Here's how to really get there.

If your coming into Sudbury from HYW 17 east, you will come to the Falconbridge rd. intersection, at those lights turn right. Now you'r not to far. At the next set of lights simply go straight trough. Now your probably about a quarter mille away and it will be on your left, you can see the college from Falconbridge rd. and Hawthorne dr. There will also be a 3d shoot sign on the corner.

Now if your coming the the opposite side of town, you will actually be coming down the Kingsway. Just keep going till you get to Falconbiridge rd. and turn left onto Falconbrige rd.

If have trouble finding it, just keep driving around, sooner or later you'll find it, Sudbury's not that big.

See ya all there.

Roger


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

JDoupe said:


> Just before the Big Blue Building on the Right. Must be a Jewlery Shop of some type with a name like Solid Gold?
> 
> Anyways, hope to put a face with the Cartoon! See you there!



You can probably get some jewellery after the shoot!!


----------



## #1 big archer

*Thank You Grey Eagle!*

I'd like to take this time to thank Grey Eagle (Denis) for starting this thread. I truly beleive that it made a difference in this years out come with the amount of competitors and attendees from 70 to 96 people from accross Ontario.

I hope that the March Madness met everyone's expectations. I try very hard to make it different every year by bringing different 3-D's and moving targets. This year was no exeption. :shade:

Don't forget about our upcoming outdoor May Fun Shoot on May 2nd. Registration from 9am - 10am - shotgun start. Location: 382 Gordon Lake Road, Chelmsford, ON. If anyone has questions or would like more information please don't hesitate to call: 705-855-3238.

Hope to see you all there! :teeth:


----------

